# Who will replace Ming in the Rookie game?



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Here is the roster.....who will replace Ming?

Carlos Boozer 
Caron Butler 
Gordan Giricek 
Drew Gooden 
Nene Hilario 
Amare Stoudemire 
Dajuan Wagner 
Jay Williams 
Yao Ming


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would pick Amare, and have Gooden at PF, with Butler at SF.

-Petey


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

seeing as there is no real center on the soph team it shouldnt make that much of a differance.you would have to think the soph frontline of gasol,murphy,chndler and kirilenko would have an advantage.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

is there going to be a new player to be added on to the team to replace Yao Ming?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> is there going to be a new player to be added on to the team to replace Yao Ming?


seems like that happened a year or two ago and they didnt replace the guy.i hoped they would.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> is there going to be a new player to be added on to the team to replace Yao Ming?


That was the original intent of this thread.....I guess no one but you understood


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> That was the original intent of this thread.....I guess no one but you understood


I thought the roster only had 9 guys. You listed 9. That's it!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> I thought the roster only had 9 guys. You listed 9. That's it!


Ming won't be on the roster.....so that makes 8.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I want to see Ginobili in the game.


----------

